
Scientists find 2,000-year-old brain in Britain - epi0Bauqu
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081212/ap_on_re_eu/eu_britain_ancient_brain
======
zandorg
Should go nicely with that 2,000 year old computer...

